
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Firefox/Chromium - joker765
https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean
======
joker765
Refactored extension/add-on with lots of new sites, bug-fixes, add custom
sites and update-notification.

[https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-...](https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

[https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-
chrome-c...](https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)
(no google analytics)

